# help! sex after embryo transfer



## jax (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello all. Can anyone shed any light on whether you can have sex or not after embryo transfer? I had 3 embryos transferred last Tuesday morning and my husband and I had sex last night (Saturday night - late). I've read conflicting information - one that you should abstain completely until you get bfn or featal heart beat, two that you can after four days and another from New Scientist article about a research in Oz that suggests that sex around transfer time can actually help. I'm going out of my mind thinking that I may have messed it all up.


----------



## lau (Oct 11, 2005)

hi jax
my clinic told me that it was ok to have sex after on 2ww.i can`t see that it would do any harm 
love
lau


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Jax
We had sex exactly a week after ET  I thought it was ok and then read on a post on here that you shouldn't. I got the information out from the clinic to check and it said you could resume sex whenever you felt like it. 
Anyway, a week later  - 14 days after ET I got a BFP. 
I really wouldn't worry about it - just try and stay relaxed.
Hope you get a positive result
J x


----------



## jax (Dec 13, 2004)

Ladies, thank you so much. I spoke with my doctor this morning and she advised against it but also said not to worry too much. You girls have really put my mind at rest. I am in Spain and there is no support here what so ever so this is a lifeline. thanks again.


----------

